# I Got A Stainless Steel Steal on a P99 AFS



## tabdog (Jul 14, 2010)

I may be a convert.

I had a problem with a Taurus 22. I hated them for a 
long time. I still had a few reservations, but, today, I 
had a chance to buy a not even broken in good Taurus 
P99 AFS for $300.00. It still has the warranty card and 
is just 6 months old.

I told him I never paid more than $300 for a gun. I guess
he was desperate for the money, because he took it,,,,?

That scared me a little, but I know who he is,



















I don't think I need to worry.

I found the pistol to have never been cleaned good, and
it was dry as a bone. No harm because there is just barely
enough ware so I can tell where to grease it at. After I
cleaned and greased it, it racks much more smoothly.

I shot 50 rounds of the worst and cheapest ammo I could
find and this pistol shot like a champ. I'm broke, or I would
have got more,,, lol. It has a nice low recoil and is spot on
at 50 feet. That's as far as I got.

Thanks yawl,

Tabdog


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting.


----------

